# New Carlton 7015TRX stump grinder arrived yesterday



## Mowingman (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, after a longer wait than planned, my new Carlton 7015TRX stump grinder arrived yesterday. The trucking company lied to Carlton about when it would leave their terminal, so it took nearly two weeks to make a normal 16 hour trip, from the factory to me.
Today I took it out an tried it on a few stumps. It performs very differently than my old Bandit 2900T machine. I really like how it operates and cuts.
Likes, (compared to the Bandit): Lighter weight, easy access to all maintenance points, better location for air cleaner setup, fewer grease fittings, much better hose routings, faster travel speed, better remote box design, smoother response to all remote control functions, Sandvic wheel cuts much better than Bandit wheel with Greenteeth, better chip retention under machine, and many other small things I really like.
Dislikes,all minor (compared to Bandit): wish it had remote function for wheel engage/disengage, wish it had remote function for throttle control.
So far, machine works great and I really like it. It does have a little roughness in the engine at full RPM, but it smooths out after a while, then comes back from time to time. I may have to get it to the dealer if that does not smooth out over time, as there could be a minor injector problem.
Overall, I think I made a great decision on buying this model. It should be the last stump grinder I will ever need to purchase.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## Bigstumps (Apr 7, 2009)

I want one!!! Just need the economy to cooperate a little. I'd like to have mine in place this spring so I am ready come storm season.


----------



## John464 (Apr 7, 2009)

Enjoy. They are great machines! and I wouldnt stress too much about that warranty. Ive had zero issues with mine, just regular maintenance.


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your new machine. You will be happy with the power. I have 80 hours on mine and like it alot. I have gone through one engine belt and 15 teeth, not to bad for 80 hours. You're concern with the vibration of the motor is normal for 3 cylinder diesel especially Deutz. Just remember to not run the motor on to steep an incline as it will starve for oil and keep your cutter wheel bearings greased daily. Other than that you should be good to go. My only regret is buying a machine that is a little to big for my area, which is mostly residential. I miss my little 252 Vermeer for tight areas and small gates. I think you will be happy and it should be the last machine you buy. It's built like a tank.


----------



## arborworks1 (Apr 8, 2009)

You have messed up a belt with only 80 hours. That is not good. I am constantly checking that sucker. Its not very expensive but still.


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 9, 2009)

Ya, I know, 80 hours isn't great but I think it was my fault. I took my machine with 0 hours straight to Houston after Ike. First two jobs were big blow overs. Blow overs plus 0 hours on remote control = premature belt wear. I have since mastered the remote and don't think I will have any more problems with belts.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 9, 2009)

dodge diesel said:


> Ya, I know, 80 hours isn't great but I think it was my fault. I took my machine with 0 hours straight to Houston after Ike. First two jobs were big blow overs. Blow overs plus 0 hours on remote control = premature belt wear. I have since mastered the remote and don't think I will have any more problems with belts.



lol

How many times did you stall out my machine that day?


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, today I really put the new machine to the test. I ground 148 stumps in 3.5 hours. These were in about a 6 acre area, that we had clearcut with a tree saw attachment on a Bobcat. They were Hackberry, Honey Locust, and Mesquite, with an average diameter of about 20" - 24". The Carlton made quick work on these stumps, and the fast travel speed really helped get from one stump to the next in a hurry. This is a great machine.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mowingman said:


> Well, today I really put the new machine to the test. I ground 148 stumps in 3.5 hours. These were in about a 6 acre area, that we had clearcut with a tree saw attachment on a Bobcat. They were Hackberry, Honey Locust, and Mesquite, with an average diameter of about 20" - 24". The Carlton made quick work on these stumps, and the fast travel speed really helped get from one stump to the next in a hurry. This is a great machine.
> Jeff



I ran mine all day too. I made almost $1,000 in 6 different jobs! ($154 per machine hour.)


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 9, 2009)

Scott,
I am doing this project for $100.00/hour, plus, owner furnishes all diesel fuel. It is a little cheaper than I like to work, but they have steady work that should last for another 1 to 2 years. I have already worked for them for the last 15 months. I probably average grinding 16 hours/week on this big job, then clear land for them the rest of the week,( make more stumps to grind). I do my other stump grinding work evenings and weekends. I try to average $150 - $175/hr on my other grinding jobs. Sounds like your rate is working out pretty good for you.
Jeff


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, today I changed the oil and then I waxed her and then we went for a walk in the park. Then I caught her looking at stumps so tomorrow I will have to feed her. :biggrinbounce2: You guys make it sound so easy, where do you come up with jobs with so many stumps? I am paying through my arce for advertising. Just not working that well.


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 10, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> lol
> 
> How many times did you stall out my machine that day?



One time on your machine and zero on mine. I don't have my belts that tight to where it stalls the engine. I don't know which way is best. Probably neither. I stopped the cutter wheel a couple of times when not paying attention. Doesn't take long to smell the belt.


----------



## Bigstumps (Apr 10, 2009)

I always like to keep my belt tight enough so I can lug the engine down far enough to stall - but I don't make it "extra" tight just for the heck of it.

It may be time to trade the tow behind and join the track club!!


----------



## howel07264 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bigstumps said:


> I always like to keep my belt tight enough so I can lug the engine down far enough to stall - but I don't make it "extra" tight just for the heck of it.
> 
> It may be time to trade the tow behind and join the track club!!


Just remember that the more tension on the belts the faster you will have to replace the bearings on jackshaft and cutter wheel. You want them to slip some under extreme load but not slip during regular aggressive cutting. I assume we are talking about engine to jackshaft belt $75 and not the poly belt $600. The poly belt tension is much more important and must be tensioned according to gates specs.


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, we were talking about the jackshaft belt. I agree, I think having the belt to tight causes more harm than good. As for the poly belt, I was checking mine out the other day, trying to figure out how to make it last longer. I was told they should last 500 hours. I am thinking about flipping it at 250 hours, only because the pullies are constantly pulling the same side of the knobs on the belt. Just something I noticed that might help prolong the life of an expensive belt. You guys let me know if I am crazy or if it is a bad idea.


----------



## Bigstumps (Apr 11, 2009)

I would think the poly belt is like a motorcycle chain - leave it running in its original sprockets then change them all togeather - I would think they "wear into each other" and probably shouldn't be flipped or one changed without the other. My tow behind belt lasted well over 1000 hours - I retensioned it twice - pretty good considering the horsepower and it is digging in the dirt!


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 11, 2009)

OK good, hopefully I can get 1000 hours out of mine. When you changed your poly belt did you also change the pullies? Thanks for the help.


----------



## chipr (Apr 12, 2009)

dodge diesel said:


> Well, today I changed the oil and then I waxed her and then we went for a walk in the park. Then I caught her looking at stumps so tomorrow I will have to feed her. :biggrinbounce2: You guys make it sound so easy, where do you come up with jobs with so many stumps? I am paying through my arce for advertising. Just not working that well.



As silly as it sounds, I still (after fifteen years of operating) put my highest stock in the free paper. Penny saver, Nickel, they come in many names. costs me about 8 bucks a week, per ad, to advertise, and I run about ten ads in it on a regular basis. Everybody gets it, and so many of them think they will get a better deal, so they call.


----------



## howel07264 (Apr 25, 2009)

dodge diesel said:


> Yes, we were talking about the jackshaft belt. I agree, I think having the belt to tight causes more harm than good. As for the poly belt, I was checking mine out the other day, trying to figure out how to make it last longer. I was told they should last 500 hours. I am thinking about flipping it at 250 hours, only because the pullies are constantly pulling the same side of the knobs on the belt. Just something I noticed that might help prolong the life of an expensive belt. You guys let me know if I am crazy or if it is a bad idea.


I wouldn't recommend you flip the poly belt. It seats itself to the wear in your sprockets. Kind of like you breaking in an old pair of boots to your feet and then expecting someone else to put them on and find the same fit.


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 26, 2009)

I used my 4400-4 yesterday on a maple stump , it was gently sloping terrain covered in pine needles. I didnt have to remove the grindings so i raked the needles back covered up the leveled grindings. I couldnt move the machine where I needed to because the soil was wet, a wheeled machine in my area is a joke . I miss my TRX7015  Congrats on your new machine!!!!!!


----------



## arborworks1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry Barry, I'm not giving it back.


----------



## Dougaman (Jul 7, 2009)

Be sure you take that warning about not climbing hills seriously. Here are a few web sites to give you more info. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1448sQ83GrY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kas2OgxFXYM and http://deutzdieselengine.com/

If the oil is even a little low, the machine will starve for oil when the machine is at a very slight angle. That is why you will never see a Deutz engine in a stump grinder with 2,000 hours on it.


----------



## howel07264 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dougaman said:


> Be sure you take that warning about not climbing hills seriously. Here are a few web sites to give you more info. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1448sQ83GrY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kas2OgxFXYM and http://deutzdieselengine.com/
> 
> If the oil is even a little low, the machine will starve for oil when the machine is at a very slight angle. That is why you will never see a Deutz engine in a stump grinder with 2,000 hours on it.


 I have a Carlton 7015 with a deutz engine with 2000 hours and never ran better. Exception taken. i do check my oil level on a regular basis.


----------

